
Scaling to exabytes and beyond - hepha1979
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/03/magic-pocket-infrastructure/
======
sciurus
More discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11282948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11282948)

------
kibwen
Much of the Magic Pocket core infrastructure is written in Rust, and the
project manager is answering questions about the code over in /r/rust:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4adabk/the_epic_story...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4adabk/the_epic_story_of_dropboxs_exodus_from_the_amazon/)

~~~
NoMoreNicksLeft
Any idea if this makes it the highest profile slash largest project to use
Rust?

~~~
IceyEC
Servo is still the largest Rust project

------
jlebar
> annual data durability of over 99.9999999999%

I know dropbox isn't the only company to publish numbers like this, but it
really bugs me. This is 12 nines, or 1 in 10-trillion.

To put this into perspective, the earth is 4.5 billion years old. During that
time, we've seen multiple mass-extinction events. Suggesting that there's a
less than 1/1e13 chance of cataclysmic event (megavolcano, nuclear war,
pandemic) next year, when there have been _many_ in the past 4.5e9 years, is
ridiculous.

But, I hear you say, maybe they're talking about only a certain class of
issues -- failures in their stack itself. First, I'd say that they should make
that clear. But second, surely the chance that there's a bug somewhere in
their stack (going all the way from their datacenter silicon to internet
infrastructure, to consumer machines, and back) is greater than the chance of
e.g. a cataclysm sometime in the next million years.

~~~
misnome
Depends on what "Data durability means" \- not uptime, at least. In terms of
the smallest unit e.g. 1 bit, it's the equivalent of losing less than 1 bit
per 117gb per year (1/1e-12/8/1024/1024/1024)

